# Rescued Pigeon chicks not gaining weight



## SmaViking (Oct 1, 2020)

Last Friday I rescued 2 baby pigeons (orphans) that looked to be around 14 days old. I've been feeding them 5 times a day and weighing them each night and they're yet to gain any weight. They're now around 19-20 days old and their adult feathers are coming in nicely. Neither seem lethargic and both are very active. Is it normal for there to be a break in weight gain or should I try something new to keep them growing as they should be?

For reference, one weighs 186g, and the other 145g. This has been a constant for the whole 5 days we've had them.

Thank you in advance for your help 🙂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What are you feeding them and how much? Can you post a photo of them and also one of their droppings?


----------



## SmaViking (Oct 1, 2020)

Yup. We're feeding them about 38g shared of bird suet mixed with soaked oats, half a baby rusk and some small seeds softened with boiling water which cools down long before they eat. They're very messy eaters so not all of it goes in but both have a full crop after eating.

Their droppings are brown and don't dry and I'm hoping this is from their suet intake and not an issue. 
The smaller bird swallowed a plastic tube on Saturday and we've been assured that it will pass but haven't actually found it. Can't feel it and the bird doesn't seem to be in pain. 

First image is from today
Second is the larger one's wing today
Third is typical droppings
Fourth image is from Friday when we took them in


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They really are in need of a decent clean up! All those food must be very irritating on their feathers. Stop feeding them the suet etc, and start handfeeding them green defrosted peas. Just get a bag of frozen peas and defrost in lukewarm water. Pop 1 pea at a time deep inside the beak and over the tongue and let them swallow before feeding the next one. Try to get small peas. If you can't and you think the pea is too big, split in two. So much easier and much cleaner. Feed them 20 to 25 peas 3 times a day and slightly increase the amount if they still seems hungry.

They also learn to eat the peas by themselves, so always leave a small bowl of peas with them. Peas are easy to digest and has lots of moisture, so if they are not drinking water then no need to worry. You can dip the tips of their beaks (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get them to drink.

If you can get vitamins for birds, then you can add some to their drinking water. If you can get a handrearing formula for parrots, then you can mix some with a small amount of water to form a soft clay. You can make small balls from this and also feed this to them as well as the peas. Contains all the vitamins they need. 

Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## SmaViking (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay 🙂
Will try get them onto peas and they do seem to be close to weaning anyways.
Thank you and I'll be sure to keep you updated 😛


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When they start eating the peas by themselves, then you can start adding some small seeds to the peas and they will eventually start eating them as well.


----------



## SmaViking (Oct 1, 2020)

Both birds seem to be doing well at the moment however while the large one has gained weight the smaller one doesn't seem to have yet. They are both on peas now and the large one is eating by itself.
Dropping wise, the smaller one has much more liquid in the faeces than the larger one. 
They are both active and flapping down to the ground from a low finger. Larger one can now jump a good 60cm down to the nest.

What should I do about the smaller one? It's still active and asking for food and sleeps right after feeding. All help is appreciated 🙂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just keep on handfeeding the smaller one. He will copy the other one and also start eating by himself. You can add some small seeds to the peas for the bigger one. Also put down a bowl of water for him. When they switch to seeds, they will need to drink water.


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd buy a small bag of dry, split peas or lentils, pop those in their beaks, add water and a pinch of grit. Oats are okay; suet is for tiny songbirds in the winter. Wheat is okay, but only with added peas or lentils.


----------



## SmaViking (Oct 1, 2020)

Update:
Both pigeons are doing very well, though the smaller one is quite behind on development still, and has some sores near the beak I'm keeping an eye on. I think it's from rubbing its face on the (now removed) cardboard box since the sibling stopped sleeping in the nest at night.
It has however started putting on weight and has gotten to 180g, though is yet to feed itself. Larger one is at 350g now and still putting on weight daily.

Ill make sure to keep you all updated on their progress 🙂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------

